# Told my friends.



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

i have these really good friends still from back in HS, and i just told them about my S.A.D. i used to brush their questions/concerns off because i was emberassed and shameful of it, but then i figured what is there to be ashamed of, these guys are like my half brothers. 

anyway, now they know, and they're all supportive, so it's been great.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

microbe said:


> anyway, now they know, and they're all supportive, so it's been great.


That's good. That could have backfired in a serious way.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

That's really wonderful!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That's great! Super scary letting people know what's going on with ya. Glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, you've got some friends worth holding on to man. My friends wouldn't understand at all.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

That's so good and you're lucky they're so supportive. I have yet to tell any of my friends.. I just don't know how they'd react.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

that's great. you have such good friends then. its always nice to have support from the people who are close to you.


----------



## shorty (Dec 21, 2005)

thats great, sometimes you take a chance and something good happens
i would be afraid. sometimes people just don't get it
you must be someone pretty special to have such good friends


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wonderful! I'm so glad for you! :yay :clap


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great decision! I think there are two things that can happen when you make the choice to share. Either they get scared off, and therefore were not friends anyway, or they become supportive and your friendship deepens.

I have recently shared my SAD with a friend and she says she understands me so much better now. She said she always felt like she was bothering me, or doing something wrong, but now we talk almost every day. Our friendship has grown more in 3 weeks than in the past 3 years. It is a wonderful feeling and great to have a support system.

Good for you! :squeeze


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

Knowing about my boyfriends SA helped me understand why he was so withdrawn from me at seemingly random times. I know now how to recognize the anxiety in his face instead of thinking he's just bored, or distracted.

Good for you!


----------

